
Order of the Shadow Wolf Cyberzine 5 - pimeys
http://www.legowelt.org/ShadowWolfCyberzineIssue5.html
======
shams93
You gotta love his tagline "side by side we ride against the EDM hoard" so
awesome!

------
kome
That looks awesome! thank you!

~~~
pimeys
Legowelt is kind of a legend in the electonic music scene. He's been producing
lots of great music and is still a very active figure in the scene. And he
knows his synths.

~~~
eigengrau
Also, the prior probability of any given artist name being a moniker of Danny
Wolfers (Legowelt) is much higher than the average artist. grep says Discogs
currently lists 35 aliases for him. Talented and industrious guy.

------
joombaga
FYI, this is Hell to scroll through in Chrome on my Pixel.

~~~
4e1a
I agree. I'm using Firefox mobile and can't find a way to make this actually
monospaced.

